# Tatjana Gsell Upskirt! Slip oder kein Slip?



## Muli (27 Apr. 2006)

Zur Ergänzung:







​
Schaut euch das Bild gut an! Leider ist die Qualität nicht die Beste, aber seid mal ehrlich was ihr meint! Slip oder kein Slip?


----------



## Driver (27 Apr. 2006)

habe für nein gestimmt, würde dafür aber nicht meine oma verkaufen


----------



## lupo (27 Mai 2006)

Also soviel ich es weiß ist das ein Auschnitt aus irgendeiner Sendung von SenderN24 Da ging es irgendwie um das "Beine überschlagen a la Basic Instinkt". Mann könnte eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass SenderN24 dies schneiden würde. 
Nichtsdestotrotz ohne ist toller


----------



## Funtomas (30 Mai 2006)

Würde meinen mit Strumpfhose aber ohne Slip...Hot !!!


----------



## mko (31 Mai 2006)

Funtomas schrieb:


> Würde meinen mit Strumpfhose aber ohne Slip...Hot !!!



also richtig, kein Slip


----------



## Funtomas (31 Mai 2006)

OK...kein Slip...aber auch nicht komplett nackt...he he!!!


----------



## torres (31 Mai 2006)

no sLip


----------



## FcG.Kiffer (19 Juni 2006)

ich würde mal sagen KEIN slip...bin aber nicht hundert% sicher könnte ja auch so n beiger slip sein


----------



## julian (1 Juli 2006)

kein slip.


----------



## memorex075 (13 Juli 2006)

hoffentlich slip -.-


----------



## icks-Tina (13 Juli 2006)

ich sage Hautfarbener Slip den meinem geübten Auge ist Rechts das weiße "Bündchen" nicht entgangen....LOL


----------



## jopenn2003 (20 Juli 2006)

ich würde so spontan sagen kein slip aber is echt schwierig zu sagen


----------



## Sunny00 (20 Juli 2006)

bin für keinen slip


----------



## AMUN (21 Juli 2006)

Heideheino schrieb:


> ich sage Hautfarbener Slip den meinem geübten Auge ist Rechts das weiße "Bündchen" nicht entgangen....LOL



HAHA wie willst du das denn mit der Brille sehen? 

Ich hoffe es ist ein Slip


----------



## Striggel (1 Aug. 2006)

würd sagen kein slip


----------



## dirkm3006 (1 Aug. 2006)

ist echt schlecht zu erkennen


----------



## ChrisNRW (2 Aug. 2006)

Denke kein Slip !!!! Aber 100 % sicher bin ich auch ned !!!!


----------



## Muffel2k (2 Aug. 2006)

Nur eine kleine unscheinbare Strumpfhose


----------



## Brondaa (2 Aug. 2006)

Ich stimme hier mal fuer Slip. Mir sieht das schwer nach einer hautfarbenaehnlichen Sara Connor-Wetten Dass-Aktion aus.


----------



## mazl (2 Aug. 2006)

naggisch unnedrunnä


----------



## DeJay (2 Aug. 2006)

Ich denke es war kein slip sondern gut rasiert!


----------



## chaebi (2 Aug. 2006)

Ich würde sagen, dass sie eher schon einen Slip anhat (beige...)....


----------



## phreak007 (2 Aug. 2006)

beiger Slip...


----------



## DrStrangelove (2 Aug. 2006)

beiger slip, ganz klar


----------



## Spiederman83 (2 Aug. 2006)

denke auch das sie eine nylon an hat aber einen slip eher nicht


----------



## donnergott611 (2 Aug. 2006)

ich würde auch denken, dass sie keinen slip trägt und voll rasiert ist.


----------



## giftbox (3 Aug. 2006)

kein slip das passt zu ihr


----------



## cooldolph1 (3 Aug. 2006)

Definitiv kein Slip, es sei denn, jemand hätte an dem Bild rumgemurkst.


----------



## coffeemakerx (3 Aug. 2006)

ich hoffe für meine augen, dass da noch ein slip dazwischen war


----------



## Loganx1113 (3 Aug. 2006)

nix, imho. y


----------



## manmar (3 Aug. 2006)

also ich glaub mal kein slip ^^


----------



## pan2k (3 Aug. 2006)

kein slip, denk ich mal


----------



## heniek (3 Aug. 2006)

ich hoffe ohne bei der hitze sowieso


----------



## chrissi (4 Aug. 2006)

Eindeutig kein slip.......wow


----------



## mulinexman (4 Aug. 2006)

da ist definitiv keiner xD


----------



## Rufus (4 Aug. 2006)

denke mal, sie traegt keinen slip, nur die strumpfhose


----------



## Alras (4 Aug. 2006)

hm. schwer zu sagen. denke aber eher kein slip! ^^


----------



## Sledge Hammer (4 Aug. 2006)

Sieht Schwer nach hautfarbenem Slip aus, aber aussehen tut sie ja auch wie 50 und ned wie 33 oder so


----------



## xe4ro (5 Aug. 2006)

Nein.. die Frau ist eh eklig.


----------



## figl (5 Aug. 2006)

auf keinen fall einer


----------



## teufel (6 Aug. 2006)

Ich denke auch, dass sie sich nur ne Strumpfhose übergezogen hat.
Der Slip war wohl noch in der Wäsche.


----------



## dicker2000 (6 Aug. 2006)

nee, kein slip...


----------



## ridley (6 Aug. 2006)

denke hat ein slip...oder vl. doch nicht^^
schwer zu sagen


----------



## ICETIGER (7 Aug. 2006)

Definitiv kein Slip, komme aus Nürnberg, hab sie schon gehabt


----------



## fastfreddy (28 Aug. 2006)

ich sage mal das ist genau so ein slip wie Sarah Connor bei wetten daß getragen hat


----------



## Bad_Boy_76 (31 Aug. 2006)

Denke keine Slip, möcht aber nicht Haus und Hof verwetten.


----------



## Bart (4 Sep. 2006)

ich hab auch für nein gestimmt, sieht nämlich nicht so aus


----------



## VfB1893 (9 Sep. 2006)

denke sie hat keinen slip an, denn da kann man sehr viel sehen


----------



## haferwurst (22 Sep. 2006)

ich denke ma se hat ne strumphose anne..


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Jan. 2007)

Ich habe zwar für "Nein" gestimmt, tippe aber fast, dass, da es wegen der Fernsehsendung (über Basic Instikt) war, es ja geplant war, dass sie die Beine "öffnet" und es deshalb ein Hautfarbenen (vielleicht etwas durchsichtiger) Slip war. Auf jeden Flal kein Tanga!

mfg


----------



## Tantramasseur (19 Jan. 2007)

Leider ein bieger Slip.....der Rest ist Fantasie.....grins.......


----------



## julian (1 Feb. 2007)

Kein Slip!!! Aber ich glaube an die Strumpfhose...


----------



## pecred3 (6 Feb. 2007)

Sagen wir es mal so die ist ja immer für sowas gut aber irgendwie riecht das meiner meinung nach nach einem fake....


----------



## gpo (8 Feb. 2007)

mann ist die frau scheiße


----------



## Talentscout2002 (9 Feb. 2007)

Ich glaube auch keiner. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich mir das von der Schnepfe wünschen würde. Finde sie echt nicht toll.


----------



## hans (11 Mai 2007)

Was macht die eigentlich jetzt? 

Denke aber auch, das sie keinen trägt. Man muß ja im "Munde" bleiben...


----------



## mark lutz (20 Mai 2007)

auf jeden fall kein slip


----------



## AHAB (20 Juni 2007)

ich würd sagen slip aber nur mit einem bein drin


----------



## rise (21 Juni 2007)

Ich denke auch das sie da was an hat!

Obwohl sie üüüüberhaupt net mein Fall ist...


----------



## Smoothy (25 Juni 2007)

ich würde auch meinen das es kein slip ist


----------



## strumpfhose20 (30 Juni 2007)

keine Strumpfhose und kein Slip, aber ich find die Frau einfach ekelig


----------



## allo (2 Juli 2007)

defentitiv kein slip...passt zu ihr


----------



## Goekhan (21 Aug. 2007)

die frau ist hot , eine tüte überm kopf und ich würde es machen )


----------



## Davy (24 Aug. 2007)

keine slip :devil: :devil: :WOW:


----------



## tomnu (28 Aug. 2007)

Das ist meiner Meinung nach kein Slip.


----------



## ReFLeX (8 Sep. 2007)

Ich bin mir fast sicher das dort keiner ist


----------



## F-Body (20 Nov. 2007)

hautfarbener Slip


----------



## Dittsche (30 Juni 2008)

strumpfhose ja, slip nein^^


----------



## bolochizzo (30 Juni 2008)

dass ist kein slip


----------



## Murdoch (3 Juli 2008)

Die hat da definitiv nen Slip an! Man sieht doch den Rand, rechts am Schenkel!


----------



## Petro26 (3 Juli 2008)

Muss slip sein, sonst läuft Hirn aus....


----------



## General (4 Juli 2008)

Soll ihren Slip lieber über ihren dummen Kopf ziehen


----------



## gh0stSurf3r (6 Juli 2008)

Ich sage da ist definitiv KEIN SLIP im Spiel...

Ne Strumpfhose ist aber drin glaub ich?! Aber so oder so.... NICE SHOT :thumbup:


----------



## MajorTom (9 Juli 2008)

oh gott - es ist Tatjana Gsell !!! .... wen interessierts ??? ..... *schüttel*


----------



## rmmmad (14 Juli 2008)

entweder hautfarben oder kein Slip


----------



## muchek (1 Dez. 2008)

denkemal kein slip


----------



## kaggbaer (4 Mai 2009)

kein sklip


----------



## Bollerboller (4 Mai 2009)

Kein Slip...
Wärs anders würds mich wundern ;-)


----------



## Shamanikul (15 Mai 2009)

Ne ich hab für keinen Slip gestimmt.


----------



## HansJBraun (15 Mai 2009)

Okaym doch kein Slip!


----------



## fritz walter (15 Mai 2009)

keiner


----------



## asso35 (17 Mai 2009)

ich glaube nicht


----------



## asso35 (17 Mai 2009)

ich glaube nicht !


----------



## Muli (29 Juli 2009)

Na kommt Freunde ... die 1000 Stimmen machen wir jawohl noch voll :laola:


----------



## srh131076 (29 Juli 2009)

keiner


----------



## leech47 (29 Juli 2009)

Schwer zu sagen. Das Bild ist weg!


----------



## dreaven3 (1 Sep. 2009)

Kein Slip, schließlich muss sie nichts verstecken.


----------



## Imodiumakut (5 Sep. 2009)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich da noch ein Slip versteckt hat.


----------



## merlin2707 (6 Sep. 2009)

Ich würde sagen mit Slip. 
Ich glaube rechts ist die Naht des Slips zu erkennen


----------



## The Creep (10 Sep. 2009)

Leider Slip. Rechts ist das Buendchen zu sehen.


----------



## neman64 (30 Dez. 2009)

Keinen Slip.


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (30 Dez. 2009)

Ob dieser Z Promi einen Slip trägt oder in Afrika ist Muttertag das interesiert doch keinen Chinesen


----------



## mikkka007 (7 März 2010)

leech47 schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Das Bild ist weg!


da ist:



natürlich slipp sonst würde man den schlitz! sehen!!​


----------



## mikkka007 (7 März 2010)

obwohl  ......................................http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=3532


 

 

doch kein?


----------



## NAFFTIE (7 März 2010)

icks-Tina schrieb:


> ich sage Hautfarbener Slip den meinem geübten Auge ist Rechts das weiße "Bündchen" nicht entgangen....LOL



das geschulte Nafftieauge bestättigt ich habs auch gesehen :thumbup:


----------



## franz17851 (9 März 2010)

ich würde sagen-"KEIN SLIP"


----------



## Gehzeiten (3 Mai 2010)

M.E.Slip-Hautfarben...


----------



## Muli (22 Juli 2010)

So ... das Bild ist wieder da und ich habe die hinzugefügten nochmal oben mit in der Umfrage ergänzt


----------



## dreaven3 (23 Juli 2010)

http://www.celebboard.net/umfragen-allgemein/162174-kennt-ihr-djamila-rowe.html

Meine Umfrage ist gehaltvoller und dezenter, aber alle Fragen der sogenannten Luder-Frage müssen geklärt werden.


----------



## panda49 (23 Juli 2010)

Die ist ohne Slip.

LG Panda


----------



## Gamer2 (1 Aug. 2010)

Ich sage kein Slip!


----------



## hirnknall (1 Aug. 2010)

Ich tippe mal auf einen hautfarbenen Slip


----------



## Summertime (17 Nov. 2010)

Ob die einen Slip trägt oder in Afrika ist Muttertage. Die Alte ist doch nur peinlich


----------



## solefun (18 Nov. 2010)

Überm Kopf tragen bitte!


----------



## themarvelous (27 Nov. 2010)

scheisss egal bei der frau


----------



## kasper78 (29 Nov. 2010)

ganz klar kein slip. man sieht ja sogar die haare.


----------



## delta51 (1 Dez. 2010)

*Besitzt die Dame überhaupt Slips.*




Muli schrieb:


> Zur Ergänzung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redtoelover666 (1 Dez. 2010)

ich denke, sie hat einen slip an - glücklicherweise !!!


----------



## rollg66 (22 Jan. 2011)

mmmmmhhhh lecker, da kommt die männliche Phantasie in Spiel.
Ich würde sagen: kein Slip und blank.


----------



## saunabox85 (7 Juli 2011)

Kein Slip


----------



## alexxxxxi (27 Aug. 2011)

;3204 schrieb:


> habe für nein gestimmt, würde dafür aber nicht meine oma verkaufen



ich glaube, kein slip, die vorstellung reicht aber auch


----------



## bartsch10 (2 Nov. 2011)

mko schrieb:


> also richtig, kein Slip


 rid


----------



## DomeNumma12 (12 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schön! Danke


----------



## johnsonjohnson (17 Okt. 2012)

Würde auch eher sagen: kein Slip.


----------



## maijko91 (17 Okt. 2012)

Ich würde sagen Slip!


----------



## lordpust (27 Okt. 2012)

Nee Slip nicht heißes teil


----------



## müllman (13 Jan. 2013)

Nich so meins.....


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Jan. 2013)

hier gibt's Fragen .....


----------



## Nerom (14 Jan. 2013)

sieht nach unten ohne aus


----------



## apbody6 (14 Feb. 2013)

Nackisch, aber mit Strumpfhose und leichtem "Bär"!! ;-)


----------



## kwademagitta (14 Feb. 2013)

Meine Meinung Kein Slip:WOW:


----------



## riobravo (22 Feb. 2013)

Die Aufnahme ist von einer Party im Kit Kat Club. Sie wollte in die VIP-Lounge, war ihr nicht erlaubt wurde. Der Kit Kat Club war/ist der Club von Simon Thaur, ich würde ihn als besonderen Swingerclub bezeichnen.
Tanja hat eindeutig keinen Slip an, sie wollte ja zur Swingerparty was ihr nicht gelang.

So wars in Berliner Zeitungen zu lesen.


----------



## watchyou (28 Feb. 2013)

könnte man glatt annehmen ohne slip.bei der frau wäre es auch durchaus vorstellbar.irgendwie muß man ja im gespräch bleiben


----------



## chackie0815 (2 März 2013)

oh mein gott......


----------



## katerkarlo (18 März 2013)

Mit Strumpfhose aber kein Slip.


----------



## sueblue (18 März 2013)

ohne schlüper aber mit transp. strumpfhose


----------



## river11 (14 Apr. 2013)

Stimme der kein Slip Fraktion zu


----------



## Potta (8 Nov. 2013)

mmh beiger Slip


----------



## reuter78 (22 Mai 2014)

Da kann man echt nur raten :-/


----------



## hasil (25 Mai 2014)

Slip oder kein Slip, man sieht NISCHT!


----------



## walterwichtig (31 März 2015)

natülrich kein slip, was denn sonst


----------



## klabuster (6 Mai 2015)

denkke mal ohne


----------



## xcillix (7 Mai 2015)

Klar ist des n schlüppi


----------



## mikesh (7 Mai 2015)

nee, kein slip!


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Ich denke Slip


----------



## brucemuc (26 Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe Slip....und wenn nicht.....au egal....sie ist kein Burner


----------



## hamue (26 Juni 2015)

Schwer zu sagen, denke aber eher kein Slip


----------

